# Protecting your investment over winter



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi guys 

I politly asked my pregnant and very hormonal wife if I could bring my waxes in to the house over the coming winter months
 and her reply was " Don't even  think about it !!!" :doublesho

I rest my case.... I have had to leave them in the garage in a plastic box with a lid and wrapped them in a drying towel.

Is that enough? and do i need to do the same with any other products like polishes?

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Bring them inside and dont tell her!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Just sneak them in she wont no :lol: On a more serious note, i think u will be with doing what you have done. Is your garage insulated in any way. Do you empty the pipe's in the pressure washer at all :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

CAB said:


> Bring them inside and dont tell her!


:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

CAB said:


> Bring them inside and dont tell her!


:lol: Nice one mate

The way she is at the moment if she finds out she'll chin me :doublesho


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Take her shoes outside into the garage and bring the waxes in.

That should put her in her place.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

dubber said:


> Just sneak them in she wont no :lol: On a more serious note, i think u will be with doing what you have done. Is your garage insulated in any way. Do you empty the pipe's in the pressure washer at all :thumb:


I haven't thought about the pressure washer TBH
Not much insulating in the garage , just four brick walls a door and a roof


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Demetri said:


> :lol: Nice one mate
> 
> The way she is at the moment if she finds out she'll chin me :doublesho


I no the feeling :tumbleweed:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> Take her shoes outside into the garage and bring the waxes in.
> 
> That should put her in her place.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Demetri said:


> I haven't thought about the pressure washer TBH
> Not much insulating in the garage , just four brick walls a door and a roof


Should'nt be too bad to be honest


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Guys, this dude is dealing with a pregnant woman. He needs proper ideas, not ideas that will probably get him kicked out..

Can you not leave with the neighbour if you have no hideyholes in your house..


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

dooka said:


> Guys, this dude is dealing with a pregnant woman. He needs proper ideas, not ideas that will probably get him kicked out..
> 
> Can you not leave with the neighbour if you have no hideyholes in your house..


:lol::lol:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

dooka said:


> Guys, this dude is dealing with a pregnant woman. He needs proper ideas, not ideas that will probably get him kicked out..
> 
> Can you not leave with the neighbour if you have no hideyholes in your house..


Next door rent , they will probably do runner with all my gear :lol:


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

dooka said:


> Can you not leave with the neighbour if you have no hideyholes in your house..


not sure I would trust a neighbour..but you could try a good friend or relatives place which is close to you?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Next door rent , they will probably do runner with all my gear :lol:


your gear could be on a 'buy it now' on ebay :lol:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Johnr32 said:


> not sure I would trust a neighbour..but you could try a good friend or relatives place which is close to you?


My mother in law :doublesho
No chance


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

dubber said:


> your gear could be on a 'buy it now' on ebay :lol:


I would probaly see it on there and buy it thinking it's a bargain


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Demetri said:


> My mother in law :doublesho
> No chance


Tell you what, since im such a nice person I'll look after them for you. I wont use any I promise!....NOT!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

My gear's languishing in the shed at the moment. Since we've got visitors this weekend, I cleaned out the spare room.

I hadn't thought about it until now, but I hope it's all ok. Is it just wax one would need to be bothered about? Surely it's ok until we're talking "really" cold. I.e. snow and minus temps?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

McClane said:


> My gear's languishing in the shed at the moment. Since we've got visitors this weekend, I cleaned out the spare room.
> 
> I hadn't thought about it until now, but I hope it's all ok. Is it just wax one would need to be bothered about? Surely it's ok until we're talking "really" cold. I.e. snow and minus temps?


I would imagine so, only minus figures


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

mine were in the shed last year and were fine but there wasnt anywhere near as much as i have this year..... lol
how about the loft? you have room up there? failing that just buy a Really Useful box and put a towel at the bottom and then wrap them up in another towel (or as they are now) put them in the box towel again on the top and that should do surely????


----------



## BandyQuill (Jun 21, 2010)

do you not have a loft you could put it in? surely thats better than the garage...

gahhhh got beaten to it...


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

BandyQuill said:


> do you not have a loft you could put it in? surely thats better than the garage...
> 
> gahhhh got beaten to it...





markbob917 said:


> mine were in the shed last year and were fine but there wasnt anywhere near as much as i have this year..... lol
> how about the loft? you have room up there? failing that just buy a Really Useful box and put a towel at the bottom and then wrap them up in another towel (or as they are now) put them in the box towel again on the top and that should do surely????


Will leave them wrapped in the towels I think maybe just add another towel to be on the safe side. :thumb:

Other than waxes and the PW is there any thing else I should be protecting , polishes ,sealers, dressings etc.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Think you should be ok mate, providing we dont have serious arctic conditions


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've got a full size wine cooler in the garage, although it hasn't got much wine in it right now. I can have it run at 8-16 degrees.....might have to use that if we have a cold spell!


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Demetri said:


> :lol: Nice one mate
> 
> she'll chin me :doublesho


Tell her you'll make your own bed:thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Loft or a cool box, works both ways


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

The waxes should be ok tbh, I would be more worried about any liquids you have, most of your gear should be ok in your garage, put a small oil filled radiator in the garage when it is colder to stop the temps dropping below 0 in there,

Richard


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Demetri said:


> I haven't thought about the pressure washer TBH
> Not much insulating in the garage , just four brick walls a door and a roof


Will freeze if we get same weather as last year


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

move her out to the garage and the waxes in the house :lol:


----------



## BigNorm (Mar 17, 2008)

Best thing to do is.................................




















MAN UP AND GET HER THUMB OFF YOUR HEAD ;-)


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

scoobymad said:


> move her out to the garage and the waxes in the house :lol:


What about the unborn baby :lol:


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

You could go into your local aquatics store and ask nicely if they have any of the boxes the fish are imported into the country with. They are 1 inch thick polystyrene, and will protect probably below 0° c


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a couple of these

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_Index/Heating_Index/Tubular_Heaters/index.html

on the shelves behind my gear.... now as long as she stays out of your man cave and doesnt find them/ unplug them she will be none the wiser 

(im still stuck living at home my mother went ape  when she found a 2kw blow heater on a timer (economy 7) running when she went down to the chest freezer early one morning ....... so turned it off and all the water based fence paints were knackered come spring..... ((had frozen and sepperated) my detailing stuff was fine :buffer:


----------

